# How Do You "really" Stablize The Trailer?



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay, so most of you know that we have our 28rsds at a seasonal site this year. It's level and our stablizers are down, pretty tight, on concrete blocks.

I was wondering if there's a way to really make the trailer feel solid?

It seems that whenever someone walks around, and especially goes in and out of the trailer (going up and down the steps), it really jiggles around. Is this normal, or is there a way to make it stop shaking? Do we need to buy additional stablizers? Or, would those "chock and locks" (the kind that go between the tires) possibly make a difference in the trailer's stability?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sexy Momma 
Add a set of Stacker Jacks to the frame that will make it more solid
I use them all the time

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The between the wheel chocks are the first big thing to do. They really help.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Sexy Momma
> Add a set of Stacker Jacks to the frame that will make it more solid
> I use them all the time
> 
> ...


How many do you think I need? I'm assuming a set means it includes 2 jacks, so is 2 jacks enough (one on each side), or do I need 4 jacks (one on each side, and one on each end)?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

They come in sets of 4
I put them couple feet in on all corners
Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I like your solution Don. I have been thinking about purchasing those jacks myself.

They look like they will help me, and are a lot cheaper than scissor jacks.

Dan


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> The between the wheel chocks are the first big thing to do. They really help.
> [snapback]129541[/snapback]​


I've heard that they do make a big difference, plus they have those new metal ones (the Chock-n-Lock) that I was talking about, so they should be fairly durable.

I think I'll get a set of Chock-n-Locks and a set of stacker jacks. Might as well go for the overkill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

SexyMomma get a Step Saver to put under your from step
You'll be surprise how much the TT will move when someone steps out of the TT
You can get them just about anywhere

Don


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Don't mean to steal the thread but... where do I look for the Stacker Jacks? Just did a quick look on Campers World but mey not have searched for the correctg name. Scissor jacks all around was going to be a winter mod, sticker shock kept us from putting them already.

Thanks
Happy Camping
Dave


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HTQM said:


> Don't mean to steal the thread but... where do I look for the Stacker Jacks? Just did a quick look on Campers World but mey not have searched for the correctg name. Scissor jacks all around was going to be a winter mod, sticker shock kept us from putting them already.
> 
> Thanks
> Happy Camping
> ...


They are called Aluminum Stacker Jacks

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sexy Momma said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > The between the wheel chocks are the first big thing to do. They really help.
> ...


If you, or the better half are handy, you can make these with a bit of 4x4 lumber, a length of threaded rod, 3 washers, and 3 nuts for a lot less then what you would pay for the Chock n Lock thingies.

If you interested, send me a PM, and I will give you some more detailed directions.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Wheel Chocks


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we have the ones for under the tires that sit on the ground, suppose to help with the wiggles and jiggles, but don't. So I ordered the Bal deluxe tire locking chocks. We'll use them the first time next week so will see how well they work. $113 to my door from The Sportsmans Guide (online store)


----------



## sircarryalot (Jun 23, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> Okay, so most of you know that we have our 28rsds at a seasonal site this year. It's level and our stablizers are down, pretty tight, on concrete blocks.
> 
> I was wondering if there's a way to really make the trailer feel solid?
> 
> ...


I know how you feel. I too hate the way the unit shakes. I can't believe that keystone would put those crappy jacks on in the first place. Do what I did and put the scissor type jacks on, it's rock solid. Be careful when you tighten down those jacks as you can lift the unit off the ground and in turn you will bend the frame. You buy the scissor in pairs, do what I did and cut one of the ends off the crank irons and put it in a cordless drill to set the jacks. My cordless drill has a clutch drive so I set it and forget it, setting the stab jacks is perfect everytime and the unit is rock solid.

Mike


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Are you sure it's just walking around that causes it to rock?







Block the wheels tight and jacks down firmly and you're free to um "walk" all you want.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

HootBob said:


> SexyMomma get a Step Saver to put under your from step
> You'll be surprise how much the TT will move when someone steps out of the TT
> You can get them just about anywhere
> 
> ...


DH and I were just talking about this on our last trip.
We have the between the wheel chocks...these
work great!...except...when you exit and enter the camper.
It is the steps that make most of the wiggle. 
I think we my get the "Step Saver"

MaeJae sunny


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> HTQM said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mean to steal the thread but... where do I look for the Stacker Jacks? Just did a quick look on Campers World but mey not have searched for the correctg name. Scissor jacks all around was going to be a winter mod, sticker shock kept us from putting them already.
> ...


Check out Ebay in Ebay motors under parts and accessories. I got mine there for about half the price, even with shipping included.

Steve


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I had the same problem and removed the factory set and installed 3 sets of bal srabilizer jacks. I also purchased A bal expandable wheel chock then use wheel chocks on the tires as well. Note: If someone on the family walks heavy you will never get rid of all of the movement!

It all really depends how far you want to go with this, I was at one time using the Aluminum Stacker Jacks and they worked well but didn't like getting down in the mud to set them up when it rained and changed that real quick. Here is a few pics of my setup, just happen to be living in the Outback out of town while I wait for DW to get out of the Hospital. Was easy to take some pics for you.









Blocked wheels front axel on both sides of wheel both sides of trailer.










Stabilizer trailer jacks that go from side to side 3 sets mounted front, rear and in front of the front axel.










And the wheel chock lock.










Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Three pairs of jacks, eh? I hadn't thought of that.









Our Outback is actually pretty stable, and the only noticable shake is at night when we are in bed. It's amazing, my 6 year old DD can roll over in her front bunk, and it makes our bed - the queen slide at the opposite end of the trailer - quiver.

We have the between the wheel chock on one side only (may have to try on both), and wheel chocks on both sides, as well as the crappy OEM jacks in the corners.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> the only noticable shake is at night when we are in bed.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Scrib said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > the only noticable shake is at night when we are in bed.
> ...


When the Outback's rockin, don't bother knockin.


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

action When set up for an extended stay I put a stacker jack right under the second step to stop the movement when we go in out out of the OB. Simple and Works Great! sunny


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> Are you sure it's just walking around that causes it to rock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm sure it's just from walking around...FOR NOW.....
















I wish I could say otherwise, but we haven't had a chance to, um.....how do I put this delicately......christen the Outback yet.
















Of course, I've now only spent a total of 6 nights in the Outback, and my DH has only spent 4 nights in her so far, so I'm sure the opportunity will rise up sooner of later.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Doug, It's the crappy OEM jacks, those things were made for popups.









Camping, "When the Outback's rockin, don't bother knockin." Thats one of my wifes favorite remarks.
















Sexy Momma, Youll get the chance one day.







Just no telling when


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> will rise up sooner of later.


Good choice of words!









Mark


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I bought the stacker jacks that Bob is talking about from rv wholesalers for $25 for a set of 4 in a box for easy storage. Just got back from a week at the Jersey shore and used jacks for the first time. Once TT was setup and stablizers down I put on set just to the rear of the tires and the other set just even with the stairs. The little jacks actually leveled the trailer and then I lowered the stabilizers to the ground after. When you walked in and out of the trailer there was very little movement. Great investment for $25, I was going to buy and install new jacks but this was cheaper and easier to do.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

This will sure stabilze things:


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

shake1969 said:


> This will sure stabilze things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That practically qualifies as a foundation!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

HTQM said:


> Don't mean to steal the thread but... where do I look for the Stacker Jacks? Just did a quick look on Campers World but mey not have searched for the correctg name. Scissor jacks all around was going to be a winter mod, sticker shock kept us from putting them already.
> 
> Thanks
> Happy Camping
> ...


Dave, here are the Aluminum Stacker Jacks. I have the set of 4 and along with the Wheel Chocks I don't have any "bounce" any more. After I level side to side, front to back, I snug the OE corner stabilizers and then place the Aluminum Stacker Jacks in front and rear of tires on both sides and run them up snug to the frame. Makes for a good firm floor.

ALUMINUM STACKER JACKS (SET OF 4)

DELUXE TIRE LOCKING CHOCKS


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Sexy Momma said:


> shake1969 said:
> 
> 
> > This will sure stabilze things:
> ...


If you keep waiting to break her in you may need that kind of foundation.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

nascarcamper said:


> Sexy Momma said:
> 
> 
> > shake1969 said:
> ...


























Don


----------

